# S-Factor or BS-Factor?



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm not sure if we've talked about this before, but I'm interested to know what peoples views on S-Factor are, and I guess to keep it fair, any of the other scents/sprays/juices etc.
Personally I've been playing around with S-Factor for a year or so, (using it on SP's and HB's - I've also stuck to the S Factor because I wanted to give it a really thorough test), and I can't honestly say that I feel it has made much difference during my sessions - maybe sometimes it has worked and other times it hasn't, but after having just watched the latest Squidgy secrets DVD which I got for Chrissy, I'm even more sceptical about the goo. 
Sure, it's an enjoyable vid (read "mega-advertisment") to watch, but to watch the guys hauling in a heap of bream and whiting off the top, and then to make the call that S-Factor has made all the difference kind of bugged me. I've had many similar, enjoyable summer afternoons slaying the bream or whiting off the top on surface plastics both hard and soft, both with and without S-Factor, and really, on days like those when you've found the fish and they are on the chew, you could scrape some toe-jam (or worse :shock: ) onto your popper and still catch fish!

Anyway, I am just one angler, so I am keen to hear if anyone else has something to say on this highly uncontentious issue ;-)

(and this isn't a dig at Squidgy/Stiffy products - I use lots of them and love them, and I will continue intermittently smearing the S-smeg on my lures)

Regards,
Smeg


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

mate im sure i read somewhere that these thing often work on certain species but can be a turnoff to aussie native species, if the research was say done in the states they may only work on american fish.

theres certainly a few around and ill be interested to hear what others say. personally i buy a 1 dollar bottle of aniseed and a 1 dollar bottle of minced garlic if im berleying for bream but thats about it

cheers pete


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I had been fishing a pumpkinseed gulp for about 30 mins, without a touch. Put on some s-factor and it was demolished in 15 seconds by leather jackets or some other small unseen vermin. Did the same with a paddle tail and had its tail picked to pieces. So something likes the stuff - who knows, maybe the big fish see the little fish attacking the plastic and then have a go themselves...... 
It might be worth trying on squid jigs too.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, thats actually what they say on the DVD - but they reckon that the S-Factor was created in Australia specifically for Aussie native fish - and they name bream, snapper, jewies and barra as the fish they tested it on. Apparently it came out of a lab that was designing a way of getting captive (aquarium) fish to eat medicines/ antibiotics when they got sick ( :? ), and then the "idea" of marketing it to the angling world (who would have guessed) came later on.
They did mention in the DVD about 'other scents' turning off our natives, but then again I'd be telling everyone that the Soopa Doopa Greg Smeg is the bees knees and that S-Factor made fish jump out of the water and die horrible deaths :twisted:


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well , the "designed in a lab" quote is right , and it does work a treat to "assist" the natural instincts in the fish into thinking they are hungry - for me it has made a vast difference , especially rubbing a bit on poppers and hitting the sandflats around my area - remember though - it won't affect the fish that arn't there !! :shock: .....also on topic , i spoke to a "guy" - i was actually looking at a yak he was selling - and after denying myself the yak , we talked for an hour about fishing etc like fishos do...turns out he is in the marine biology/science business , also a photographer for a few well known fisho mag - knows one of the guys who discovered factor s and had some interesting facts and results about the stuff - lets just say everything he mentioned has happened/worked for me and it was real eye opener / knowledge lesson , actually made me think more about my habits and results !!  ....now , before you write this off , i have seen his name associated with the above mentioned and some of the stuff he talked about and the amount of gear in his shed - he is on the level...overall , a great guy , really interesting to chat to and a wealth of knowledge gained by me that you can't put a price on....anyways , does it work ? ...yes , definately , but there must be fish there for it to work on !! rob


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

i don't think very much of the s factor at all..but i have seen ultrabite do some strange things to bait fish & think it is great to use when catching livies  
i think the scent used in the Gulps is very good too..
so i vote BS Factor ;-)


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

If I wanted stinky crap on my fingers I'd use bait, simple as that. I wont use plastics that are scented. (The smell of gulp makes me want to puke!)


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

I dont know if it works or not... but if i have it i usually put it on. I really enjoyed the s factor dvd and it did make me.... well inspire me to buy some more squidgey/ stiffy stuff


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

about the stimulate - i see bcf have stocked their range of plastics now - come in a red resealable pack and the plastics are big and the bag full of the formula - on sale the other day 2 for $16-00.....has anyone tried them ?


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I haven't seen the vid, but I gave the s-factor a good try out over the xmas break mostly for bream. IMO, there was a definite improvement in takes on soft plastics when I used it, esp when fishing the plastic slow and deep. I haven't tried it on poppers or other hardbodies though. I also found it was good for covering other scents on my hands (like sunscreen / insect repellent). I'll continue to use it, but like others have mentioned I wish it was packaged a bit more conveniently.

I also think gulps are great for attracting hits, but don't like the fact that they have a limited life once opened, and the packaging leaks


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

hhmmm.........I dunno about this one. I use a variety of scents from various manafacturers, and on some days I catch alot of fish, and others (more so the others ;-) ) I catch bugger all. I cant put my hand over my heart and say that scents work, but on heavily fished waters or shut down fish, I think it doesnt hurt to use it.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> I don't use S-factor that much ... they need to find a better/less messy delivery system.


Hey LB try just nipping the very corner off the packet with scissors, that way you can squeeze a little bit out like toothpaste and it doenst get everywhere..

I wont run a non-gulp plastic in the water without it, love the stuff, maybe its a confidence thing for me tho


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

I use S factor after throwing a hard body in amongst some Puffer fish and seeing them trying to eat it. I have also noticed that I often seem to hook fish shortly after reapplying it to the hard body.

It comes with the Squidgy plastics I am buying anyway so I use it. I also use Gulps but the 1 use thing pisses me off as I like to prerig my plastics and cant do it with the Gulps.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

My old man was raving about it, so he used it and I didn't and we fished side by side.

He didn't boat a single fish in 2 hours.

I'm pretty much sold on not using it now.


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

I use S-Factor all the time and it always gets my hits and fish as well. I Find as soon as I put the stuff on it gets the fish active even on the days where not much is happening. And it is better than nothing.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

greg, confusing hay,

if every yakko would buy a bottle of s factor and fish their favourite spot, 1/2 the time with factor on, 1/2 the time with factor off, and then report back we might get a meaningful answer. the more who would participate , the more meaningful. of course the manufacturers would probably quickly sign up as members to corrupt our data

cheers pete


----------



## jardz (Dec 22, 2008)

im a bit sceptical of it i think that gulps are better but pickers like those little reefies and bloody jackys seem to like so it is more anoying than helpful.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Call it a placebo for the fisho if you like but it seems to help me so I will continue to use it till I see a fish spit my lure out in disgust


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

rob316 said:


> Well , the "designed in a lab" quote is right , and it does work a treat to "assist" the natural instincts in the fish into thinking they are hungry - for me it has made a vast difference , especially rubbing a bit on poppers and hitting the sandflats around my area - remember though - it won't affect the fish that arn't there !! :shock: .....also on topic , i spoke to a "guy" - i was actually looking at a yak he was selling - and after denying myself the yak , we talked for an hour about fishing etc like fishos do...turns out he is in the marine biology/science business , also a photographer for a few well known fisho mag - knows one of the guys who discovered factor s and had some interesting facts and results about the stuff - lets just say everything he mentioned has happened/worked for me and it was real eye opener / knowledge lesson , actually made me think more about my habits and results !!  ....now , before you write this off , i have seen his name associated with the above mentioned and some of the stuff he talked about and the amount of gear in his shed - he is on the level...overall , a great guy , really interesting to chat to and a wealth of knowledge gained by me that you can't put a price on....anyways , does it work ? ...yes , definately , but there must be fish there for it to work on !! rob


I know who you are talking about here Rob, if I ever get well enough to have a yak fish I'm going to try this S factor asap, if the guy you were talking to says it works well it must ;-)

Cheers


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Hmm, pretty interesting feedback guys, and I'd say it was not too far off what I expected to hear - sometimes it rocks, sometimes it doesn't. I'll keep using it when I've got it (and I'll be smearing my ST's with the goo next weekend :twisted: )

Pete, yeah, it would be good to have a wide scale test on this product, or indeed another one. Maybe this thread will stay active for a while and we can compile some results? Having said that though, its not the end of the world - lets just go fishing and enjoy not knowing!



Nativeman said:


> if I ever get well enough to have a yak fish I'm going to try this S factor asap, if the guy you were talking to says it works well it must ;-)
> 
> Cheers


Get well soon buddy! ;-)


----------

